# Hello Everyone!



## ThreesUp (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi, my name is Alex and I'm preparing to reenter the world of martial arts. My father took me to Thailand as a young boy and put me in a Muay Thai camp at the age of 14. I'll never forget the all the experiences I had or all the things I learned. 10 years later, the only battle I waged against was myself, chain smoking for 10 years straight along with a extremely poor diet and other abuses to my body and well being. It's embarrassing to admit but I think the best way to introduce myself is though being honest.

Right now, I'm on my third day smoke free and I'm feeling better. I was hoping that some of you guys could give me advice on how to go about starting martial arts again. Should I immediately jump into a Muay Thai class or should I take sometime to recondition my body before doing so? I'm not very flexible and I gas out in a very short time.

Any advise would be greatly appericated. Thank you everyone for taking the time for reading my introduction post.

Cheers.


----------



## ThreesUp (Nov 11, 2009)

ThreesUp said:


> Hi, my name is Alex and I'm preparing to reenter the world of martial arts. My father took me to Thailand as a young boy and put me in a Muay Thai camp at the age of 14. I'll never forget the all the experiences I had or all the things I learned. 10 years later, the only battle I waged against was myself, chain smoking for 10 years straight along with a extremely poor diet and other abuses to my body and well being. It's embarrassing to admit but I think the best way to introduce myself is though being honest.
> 
> Right now, I'm on my third day smoke free and I'm feeling better. I was hoping that some of you guys could give me advice on how to go about starting martial arts again. Should I immediately jump into a Muay Thai class or should I take sometime to recondition my body before doing so? I'm not very flexible and I gas out in a very short time.
> 
> ...



Ah, my first blunder on this board. Sorry, I meant to post this in the meet and greet section.


----------



## FierySquidFace (Nov 11, 2009)

hey there alex. i'm in a similar situation with you man. just started MA again after 10 years without, and just quit smoking after 12 years of camel filters. i personally dove right back into the training and excercise all at once. it's hard, and i'm tired alot, but it's so worth it! ulitmatly, it's up to you of course, but i recomend taking the plunge full on, as i've been having good results. good luck bro!:asian:


----------



## ThreesUp (Nov 12, 2009)

FierySquidFace said:


> hey there alex. i'm in a similar situation with you man. just started MA again after 10 years without, and just quit smoking after 12 years of camel filters. i personally dove right back into the training and excercise all at once. it's hard, and i'm tired alot, but it's so worth it! ulitmatly, it's up to you of course, but i recomend taking the plunge full on, as i've been having good results. good luck bro!:asian:



Thanks Brother, It's good to meet someone in such a similar situation. Thanks for your words of support. I'm up right now due to the smoking cessation. I'm only on my third day. I'm going to take you up on your advice bro, no pain no gain, right? Anyway, I wish you all the good luck with quitting and success with your training. Thank you bro.


----------



## FierySquidFace (Nov 13, 2009)

that's the spirirt! be strong and perservere! keep us updated on your progress. look forward to hearing from you soon.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Nov 13, 2009)

I also recommend beginning your training immediately. Your cardio can't improve unless you challenge it. As you improve and develop new skills, your self confidence and motivation will increase. I say all this from my own experience.


----------



## stickarts (Nov 14, 2009)

Welcome!!


----------



## Drac (Nov 16, 2009)

Greetings and Welcome...The best of luck with your quitting smoking...I quit for 2 years and gained 45 lbs that *NEVER* came off, even after I started up again..IMHO just jump right back in...You will be surprized at how much you remember...


----------



## sfs982000 (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome aboard and best of luck with your training.


----------

